# What Makes a Man Sexy??



## working_together

Ok, I've had sex on my mind for too long...so I thought I would ask this question to the ladies.

I recently met someone who is damn sexy, smart, confident, a dedicated father, great body, a great cook (bonus points for this), owns his own business, and has a hot tub...mmmm..

What makes a guy sexy to you gals???


----------



## pidge70

Intelligence and humor....two musts! My H has that and then some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D

Calmness.
Confident.
The laughter is in his eyes when he smiles.
Gotta be able to share a joke/ my kind of humor. 
Whit is essential.
Responsible.

I guess... calm cool & collected.

Oh... and it helps SOOoooo much , if he can nicely fill out the back side of a great looking pair of jeans!


----------



## canttrustu

Confidence. Keeps his word. Not a 'yes' man. Oh and .....a dimple in the chin never hurt anyone.


----------



## working_together

Chelle D said:


> Calmness.
> Confident.
> The laughter is in his eyes when he smiles.
> Gotta be able to share a joke/ my kind of humor.
> Whit is essential.
> Responsible.
> 
> I guess... calm cool & collected.
> 
> Oh... and it helps SOOoooo much , if he can nicely fill out the back side of a great looking pair of jeans!


I seem to go crazy for the loose jeans, you know the ones with the low pockets, I know not that sexy, but, yep, gets me very interested.


----------



## working_together

Oh and I forgot to add, a good kisser.


----------



## chillymorn

pidge70 said:


> Intelligence and humor....two musts! My H has that and then some.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my eyes are going and i need bifocals .....

when I first read your post I thought you said two nuts...LOl

better get to the eye dr.


----------



## Chelle D

chillymorn said:


> my eyes are going and i need bifocals .....
> 
> when I first read your post I thought you said two nuts...LOl
> 
> better get to the eye dr.


LOL!!! Stay away from the eye doctor. Reading it as "two nuts" is so much funnier!!!! 

Think of the humor you'd miss out on if you had those new glasses.


----------



## Chelle D

working_together said:


> I seem to go crazy for the loose jeans, you know the ones with the low pockets, I know not that sexy, but, yep, gets me very interested.


Naw... gotta be the good old butt hugging Levi's or Wranglers.

God, my hubby's ass looks so fine when I walk behind him in the store!.


----------



## Dollystanford

there's no single thing, it really depends

for example, I can appreciate the fact that David Beckham looks good and has a nice body, but as soon as he opens that mouth and that silly squeaky voice comes out my lady boner dies a death

there has to be something going on upstairs for me - if I connect with someone they could look like quasimodo for all I care

oh, but they have to smell nice

and give good head


----------



## CLucas976

eyes. eyes kill me. And what I see in them.

confidence but not arrogance, self control, and humor, I have the dirtiest sense of humor, I laugh at things I shouldn't, I am queen of "thats what she said" and "your mom" i need childish and dry humor. And someone who does not take themselves seriously. 

although my dream man has black hair, green eyes, wears guyliner, a sexy muscular back, rides a horse ,wears a kilt, and has the most amazing accent..oh, and likes playing video games, and puppies


----------



## Marielle

Dollystanford said:


> ...for example, I can appreciate the fact that David Beckham looks good and has a nice body, but as soon as he opens that mouth and that silly squeaky voice comes out my lady boner dies a death...


Hahaha. So true!



Dollystanford said:


> there's no single thing, it really depends...
> 
> there has to be something going on upstairs for me - if I connect with someone they could look like quasimodo for all I care...


I second your thoughts. Intelligence and humor is a must for me, but what really makes a man sexy is his passion. The energy and excitement for whatever his passions may be is a huge turn-on. Swoon


----------



## working_together

I think when a man says "I want you", that's very sexy, you know when they desire you, and tell you all kinds of things in your ear....yep, good times.


I agree with the voice thing, they can be the greatest looking dude, they open their mouths, and you just look and say "seriously, you ruined it for me".


----------



## that_girl

There's just something about some men that exude sexiness to me.

Hubs is one of them. The way he looks, stands, walks, smells, talks...everything he does is sexy. 

I love getting into conversations with him about politics and social issues. And he's SUPER smart with money. He knows what he knows and he's very confident. Confidence is sexy. 

Watching him work on the car, watching him read stories to our daughter, watching him work on the house, when he gets dressed up for our dates...so much.

He's a man of his word which earned my respect right away. 

He has this smirk/smile that drives me CRAZY! I saw it on date one and I swear it made my panties wet  It still does.

Oooh and when he wears a good pair of jeans....holy shet.


----------



## that_girl

working_together said:


> I agree with the voice thing, they can be the greatest looking dude, they open their mouths, and you just look and say "seriously, you ruined it for me".


I dated a guy like that! Beautiful as a model, dumb as a rock.

lol I did not date him long but it was fun for a couple of weeks :smthumbup:


----------



## okeydokie

for me, nothing


----------



## Lon

If a man is not very "sexy" does that make him worthless? If he is kind, caring, responsible has a lot of "beta" qualities, but lacks charm or charisma, would you ever enjoy having sex with him? Dull guys need loving too, right? Or is it possible to find sex appeal in areas that you wouldn't expect, maybe he isn't confident, doesn't get bothered when people treat him poorly, has no friends, is a loner, has a low drive but enjoys pleasing others... would you consider living with a man like that "settling"?


----------



## canttrustu

Lon said:


> If a man is not very "sexy" does that make him worthless? If he is kind, caring, responsible has a lot of "beta" qualities, but lacks charm or charisma, would you ever enjoy having sex with him? Dull guys need loving too, right? Or is it possible to find sex appeal in areas that you wouldn't expect, maybe he isn't confident, doesn't get bothered when people treat him poorly, has no friends, is a loner, has a low drive but enjoys pleasing others... would you consider living with a man like that "settling"?


I would wonder if he had narcassictic parents??? These are typical traits of a person who did. But the answer is I personally wouldnt want ALL of that. Some of that describes my H but not ALL of it in one person. I would be concerned for him.(meaning the doesnt care when people treat him poorly, has NO friends, is a loner..)


----------



## Lon

canttrustu said:


> I would wonder if he had narcassictic parents??? These are typical traits of a person who did. But the answer is I personally wouldnt want ALL of that. Some of that describes my H but not ALL of it in one person. I would be concerned for him.(meaning the doesnt care when people treat him poorly, has NO friends, is a loner..)


the reason I asked is because I sometimes see myself like this, when I get depressed... when my W left she accused me of these, but I prided myself on my good qualities and nothing hurt more than to realize my "good qualities" was what was holding me back from having a good life. In my case my father could possibly be considered narcissistic in some ways, and my mother codependent in some ways... I guess my problem is I don't feel any compulsion to change my ways at all, I like who I am and stubbonly feel that I got it right and most of the rest of the world has it wrong... Since I realize I have to change if I want to make my life into something different (cause the way it is just doesn't work) it feels like punishment for viewing the world the wrong way, like I was just ill equipped and it is unfairly my fault somehow. I despise the model that does seem to work for certain people, and when I read threads about what women find attractive I sometimes feel so excluded - it causes a lot of resentment, like I should have to settle for someone that has to settle for me or else be a man going his own way (celebate, which is a truly sad thought to me)...

Anyways rant off, sorry for hijacking this thread, I had to just get these thoughts off my mind because I am having a difficult morning. Maybe a moderator could move this to a new thread if that is best.


----------



## that_girl

Lon said:


> If a man is not very "sexy" does that make him worthless? If he is kind, caring, responsible has a lot of "beta" qualities, but lacks charm or charisma, would you ever enjoy having sex with him? Dull guys need loving too, right? Or is it possible to find sex appeal in areas that you wouldn't expect, maybe he isn't confident, doesn't get bothered when people treat him poorly, has no friends, is a loner, has a low drive but enjoys pleasing others... would you consider living with a man like that "settling"?


I think it's all relative to who is looking at the man.

I'm sure plenty of people wouldn't find my husband attractive. He's not a "guys guy". He's a loner, quiet, mellow...but man, he's hot!

To me, he's a model.


----------



## canttrustu

Lon said:


> the reason I asked is because I sometimes see myself like this, when I get depressed... when my W left she accused me of these, but I prided myself on my good qualities and nothing hurt more than to realize my "good qualities" was what was holding me back from having a good life. In my case my father could possibly be considered narcissistic in some ways, and my mother codependent in some ways... I guess my problem is I don't feel any compulsion to change my ways at all, I like who I am and stubbonly feel that I got it right and most of the rest of the world has it wrong... Since I realize I have to change if I want to make my life into something different (cause the way it is just doesn't work) it feels like punishment for viewing the world the wrong way, like I was just ill equipped and it is unfairly my fault somehow. I despise the model that does seem to work for certain people, and when I read threads about what women find attractive I sometimes feel so excluded - it causes a lot of resentment, like I should have to settle for someone that has to settle for me or else be a man going his own way (celebate, which is a truly sad thought to me)...
> 
> Anyways rant off, sorry for hijacking this thread, I had to just get these thoughts off my mind because I am having a difficult morning. Maybe a moderator could move this to a new thread if that is best.


Lon, have you ever had counseling?not saying you need it, just a question. you seem introspective.


----------



## diwali123

My h has some beta qualities but I don't see that as being anything wrong. Personally I've found that for me I'm turned off by alpha males. I know I'm unusual. I don't consider myself an alpha, more of a sharer of power. The qualities that drew me to my husband two years ago were his smile, sense of humor, nice voice, intelligence, caring, the way he carried himself with confidence. I like guys who are confident but aren't strutting or have an "I'm so hot" attitude. 
I really wasn't sure after our first date of there would be physical chemistry. We kissed on our second date and OMG! He is such a great kisser. 
Don't get down on yourself. Your ex is your ex, leave her in the past and work on you. By that I mean work on liking yourself as you are! That is really attractive. And charm comes in many forms. I hate fake guys, guys with "game", players, guys who act like used car salesmen. I like genuine men who are proud of themselves. 
My h was really down when his ex left him and he went to IC and found out a lot about himself. He started doing things for himself and that process made him even more sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

canttrustu said:


> Lon, have you ever had counseling?not saying you need it, just a question. you seem introspective.


Yes, I'm seeing a counselor, tried a couple times before, I've always been introspective and a great patient but never felt like I was getting anywhere or getting any actual change for my time... Last year with divorce went into a bit of crisis, sought a counsellor and have been seeing her since, I've been using a hakomi method of therapy, at first it felt like it was very productive but now I realize it was probably just me coming out of my crisis mode... lately my sessions have been interesting and revealing but nothing I haven't already sensed in myself. Just want something to happen, ya know?! Feel kinda like I've been waiting for a miracle most of my life.


----------



## Almostrecovered

working_together said:


> I recently met someone who is damn sexy, smart, confident, a dedicated father, great body, a great cook (bonus points for this), owns his own business



woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

pidge70 said:


> Intelligence and humor....two musts!


woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

Chelle D said:


> Calmness.
> Confident.
> The laughter is in his eyes when he smiles.
> Gotta be able to share a joke/ my kind of humor.
> Whit is essential.
> Responsible.
> 
> I guess... calm cool & collected.


woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

canttrustu said:


> Confidence. Keeps his word. Not a 'yes' man.


woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## that_girl

:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Dollystanford said:


> there has to be something going on upstairs for me - if I connect with someone they could look like quasimodo for all I care
> 
> oh, but they have to smell nice
> 
> and give good head


woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

okeydokie said:


> for me, nothing



woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## Lon

like! (to all AR's posts) that is just awesome!


----------



## DanF

Almostrecovered said:


> woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


Me Too!:smthumbup:


----------



## canttrustu

Lon said:


> Yes, I'm seeing a counselor, tried a couple times before, I've always been introspective and a great patient but never felt like I was getting anywhere or getting any actual change for my time... Last year with divorce went into a bit of crisis, sought a counsellor and have been seeing her since, I've been using a hakomi method of therapy, at first it felt like it was very productive but now I realize it was probably just me coming out of my crisis mode... lately my sessions have been interesting and revealing but nothing I haven't already sensed in myself. Just want something to happen, ya know?! Feel kinda like I've been waiting for a miracle most of my life.


What kind of miracle? Seriously. You said you werent motivated to change, right?


----------



## Lon

got LMFAO in my head now!

ok I think I got all my issues off my chest for the day - sorry for my self-pity. yes I realize it was all very unsexy I just didn't give a poo, (or i literally did cause I feel lighter now I got that out of me).

Maybe I should just go buy a heavy bag to punch instead of crying in front of you ladies


----------



## canttrustu

youre killin' me AR!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lon

canttrustu said:


> What kind of miracle? Seriously. You said you werent motivated to change, right?


don't know, divine intervention maybe. I am motivated, just directionless, and with a depleted tank. Been wandering in circles, maybe I will try a straight line instead, ha.


----------



## diwali123

AR you are too funny. 
I agree good hygiene is a must! Have to smell good, be clean except for when doing manly things like fixing a car.  
Lon it sounds like you feel lost. I've come to see that there are some people who are just meant to be part of a couple. There are people who are better off single and some who are ok either way. I think you might just be a person who feels right when you're in a relationship and there's nothing wrong with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu

Lon said:


> got LMFAO in my head now!
> 
> ok I think I got all my issues off my chest for the day - sorry for my self-pity. yes I realize it was all very unsexy I just didn't give a poo, (or i literally did cause I feel lighter now I got that out of me).
> 
> Maybe I should just go buy a heavy bag to punch instead of crying in front of you ladies


Nope. We all gotta 'just get it out' sometimes. Thats why I come here honestly. So I dont bleed so much on my family and friends. And b/c if you havent been thru infidelity you just dont understand it even if you think you do.


----------



## working_together

Almostrecovered said:


> woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


Yeah, but you're bald......nah


----------



## working_together

And btw, why are men posting here anyway....get out, for ladies only...lol


----------



## DanglingDaisy

Lon,
If you look at what most women have mentioned turns their crank, as a woman...I can say...

Self confidence is WAY SEXIER than a sexy bod.

Being a loner isn't the problem-the problem comes if this gets in the way of you connecting to others and being comfortable in your own skin

Many men,like women, will compare themselves to hotter people-it sure doesn't help to have t.v and magazines telling us what sexy "is" regardless what most people in society actually DEFINE what they find sexy.

For me-I've met physically sexy men,who's pompous attitude was a COMPLETE turn off. I've met some of the UGLIEST men that walked the earth-who turned me on way more than any bodybuilder,firefighter or buffed hansome guy could. Maybe I'm one of the fewer out there, but to me, PERSONALITY was either the deal breaker or made me hot for that guy.

The key regardless what you look like, is having self confidence. Oh, I remember having the HOTS for Captain Picard in my teensrofl: Oh so funny thinking back!)...he was bald and much older, but I liked the character he portrayed in Star Trek-made him sexy in SO MANY ways...LOL yep I had a teen crush on the guy!


----------



## working_together

In regard to the beta man and whether it's sexy or not, I think it depends, I'm not personally attracted to these types. But, my husband was super macho, not alpha so much, he used to go around sticking his chest out all the time, when I met him I told him to take some jewlery off, button up his shirt a bit, and stop wearing his jeans so tight....come to think of it, I'm not sure what I found attractive about him now....lol

some alpha, some beta is good. An artsy type can be sexy, but he has to have a bit of alpha in him.


----------



## Unhappy2011

DanglingDaisy said:


> Self confidence is WAY SEXIER than a sexy bod.


I agree that there is nothing more annoying than somebody with no confidence. Or I do know some guys who are just....no wonder they are single. But to me that is minority.

Most people I know seem to have a basic sense of self confidence.

So I don't get why women always mention confidence so much.

Are there really that many men out there with no or low confidence?

Because I don't see it that way.

Please elaborate ladies.


----------



## that_girl

I think my husband's little belly is sooooo hot. He hates it, always fighting to keep it off, but right now, he has it and I just can't help but touch him.

I've never been one for buff guys. Nope.


----------



## Dollystanford

see the other thing that makes a man sexy to me is having the same values - not saying they have to share all my opinions but essentially they have to be on my wavelength

I can't bear racists or homophobes or any of that crap - and my H became more and more right wing as he got older and it just turned me off. He'd say something and I'd look at him and think 'what the hell, I'm sure you weren't like that 10 years ago!'

as he became more negative and cynical about people in general (I'm one of life's optimists) the love just started to die


----------



## working_together

Unhappy2011 said:


> I agree that there is nothing more annoying than somebody with no confidence. Or I do know some guys who are just....no wonder they are single. But to me that is minority.
> 
> Most people I know seem to have a basic sense of self confidence.
> 
> So I don't get why women always mention confidence so much.
> 
> Are there really that many men out there with no or low confidence?
> 
> Because I don't see it that way.
> 
> Please elaborate ladies.


I wonder if it's self-confidence or is the person just outgoing that makes them sexy?

I've met many men in the past that are very outgoing, talk easily in a crowd etc., and that's sexy, but they have to have the self-confidence as well. I'm not talking about what Lon was saying, being somewhat of a loner etc. The turn off is the guy who walks around thinking he's all that, brags about himself, it can look like self-confidence, but actually he's lacking quite a bit. I would prefer the meek and mild guy any day to the loud idiot who grabs his balls all day. lol


----------



## Almostrecovered

working_together said:


> Yeah, but you're bald......nah



nuts, I'm not sexy


----------



## working_together

Almostrecovered said:


> nuts, I'm not sexy


What was that game people used to play in the internet, where they would rate people of the opposite sex...hot or not, something like that. When I was working at a job years ago, a bunch of women were addicted to this, I walked in to one of their offices, and was shocked they were doing this....I was sooo married. lol


----------



## that_girl

working_together said:


> I wonder if it's self-confidence or is the person just outgoing that makes them sexy?
> 
> I've met many men in the past that are very outgoing, talk easily in a crowd etc., and that's sexy, but they have to have the self-confidence as well. I'm not talking about what Lon was saying, being somewhat of a loner etc. The turn off is the guy who walks around thinking he's all that, brags about himself, it can look like self-confidence, but actually he's lacking quite a bit. I would prefer the meek and mild guy any day to the loud idiot who grabs his balls all day. lol


Yea, Hubs is not a ball grabber. That allows me to grab them all day


----------



## Almostrecovered

in all honestly, it only matters to me that one person in particular finds me sexy and she does


----------



## working_together

You know what I find really sexy these days...

A guy in shades who is unshaven...


----------



## Almostrecovered

working_together said:


> You know what I find really sexy these days...
> 
> A guy in shades who is unshaven...


woo hoo! I'm sexy again!!


----------



## working_together

Almostrecovered said:


> in all honestly, it only matters to me that one person in particular finds me sexy and she does


I didn't say I don't like the shaved or bald look, lol, just not my preference. Yes, your better half is the most important person to impress...


----------



## diwali123

Some guys just have this geeky deer in headlights psycho kind of thing going on. It's like they don't know who they are, that's what I mean about not being confident. Oh yeah similar values is huge! Can't stand racists, homophobes or guys who have confederate flags and have a trailer park attitude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together

AR, when you gonna get rid of that bouncing turtle???


----------



## bandit.45

Interesting thread WT.

I think you're horny.


----------



## working_together

diwali123 said:


> Some guys just have this geeky deer in headlights psycho kind of thing going on. It's like they don't know who they are, that's what I mean about not being confident. Oh yeah similar values is huge! Can't stand racists, homophobes or guys who have confederate flags and have a trailer park attitude.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or guys who'd rather watch race car racing instead of sex?? what is up with that???


----------



## working_together

bandit.45 said:


> Interesting thread WT.
> 
> I think you're horny.


That's what happens when you go from a healthy sex life (un healthy marriage lol) to nothing at all.....I seriously don't know how people go without it..but that's another thread.


----------



## bandit.45

working_together said:


> That's what happens when you go from a healthy sex life (un healthy marriage lol) to nothing at all.....I seriously don't know how people go without it..but that's another thread.


I haven't gotten laid since the end of January. I know what you're going through.


----------



## Dollystanford

working_together said:


> I didn't say I don't like the shaved or bald look, lol, just not my preference. Yes, your better half is the most important person to impress...


and yet I don't think I've ever gone out with a man with hair ha ha ha

actually i did and he put so much gel on it it stained the pillow - ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Almostrecovered

working_together said:


> AR, when you gonna get rid of that bouncing turtle???


I let the people vote and they voted to keep it


----------



## warlock07

Almostrecovered said:


> woo hoo! I'm sexy again!!


Give us a chance , won't you?


----------



## Dollystanford

Almostrecovered said:


> I let the people vote and they voted to keep it


it's not really screaming 'sexy' though is it?


----------



## Almostrecovered

if you picture the turtle as a penis then it is


----------



## that_girl

A green penis. See a doc about that.


----------



## bandit.45

A green bouncing penis with a shell and red bandana? Hmm. 

I think that penis might have an STD.


----------



## Lon

Glad I whined on here (or "whinged" as some like to spell it ) seems to have brought the issues I wanted to discuss to the surface.

I like what unhappy said back about why women bring up "confidence" when pretty much everyone has a basic level. is it "overconfidence" that is the appeal, typically when I use the word "alpha" I have this in mind, someone with a socially accepted level of overconfidence.

For me the confidence comes and goes, since being on the betrayed side of infidelity I definitely am aware of my confidence level more. I also notice that when I am feeling more confident, interactions with others always feels better too, my wit becomes better, ideas flow more freely etc., I perform better at work and sports etc, I even have a better self image.

Just wish I knew how to keep that level I guess, and not feel so sh!tty when it goes down a little... I know: drugs! (not)


----------



## Dollystanford

oooh no love, drugs make a man interminably boring, trust me on that!


----------



## diwali123

Overconfidence is a turn off! 
Dating sucks. Everyone gets down about it sometimes. After divorce is sucks even more because you thought you'd never have to do this again. I think everyone goes through ups and downs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

Diwali, your posts are always very positive and useful... thanks!!


----------



## The_Good_Wife

A combination of lots of things. 
Personality wise: A successful man with a good sense of humor & confidence. 
Look wise: Tall, dark hair, nice eyes, the way he walks.


----------



## that_girl

I remember watching Hubs one night while we were out with friends. We were mingling and he was across the pub. I swear I could have just done him on the bar that night. :lol: the way his jeans fit, his broad shoulders, his smile, his kindness...made my panties wet. 

He really has sex appeal. he thinks he's a big dork though. I'll say he's sexy and he makes a goofy face which makes me want him even more.


----------



## OldGirl

Lon said:


> If a man is not very "sexy" does that make him worthless? If he is kind, caring, responsible has a lot of "beta" qualities, but lacks charm or charisma, would you ever enjoy having sex with him? Dull guys need loving too, right? Or is it possible to find sex appeal in areas that you wouldn't expect, maybe he isn't confident, doesn't get bothered when people treat him poorly, has no friends, is a loner, has a low drive but enjoys pleasing others... would you consider living with a man like that "settling"?


There's nothing wrong with you Lon, you just haven't met the right woman. My husband is the King of the Nice Guys; he makes Mother Theresa look like a selfish witch. I find him extremely sexy. You need to find someone who appreciates you for who you are


----------



## that_girl

I remember the first time I saw Hubs naked.  

I couldn't wait to get my hands on him.

But that's just through my eyes.


----------



## Lon

OldGirl said:


> There's nothing wrong with you Lon, you just haven't met the right woman. My husband is the King of the Nice Guys; he makes Mother Theresa look like a selfish witch. I find him extremely sexy. You need to find someone who appreciates you for who you are


oh I know that, its just hard to attract the right kind when they all seem to be looking for something that I don't really advertise. Self-promotion seems shameless, and not in my character, but shameless seems to be a desirable trait among the eligible females these days. When I was younger I had pretty-boy looks on my side (but was still not a good dater), several years of crappy marriage took its toll on my appearance I guess, so I'm just trying to figure out how to put myself out there again using the tools at my disposal is all.


----------



## that_girl

Lon, you are probably just as attractive on the outside, but you don't feel that way on the inside.

If I was your friend, I'd sexy you up :lol: Seriously. So much can be done for the skin, a tweak of the wardrobe, a new hairstyle. I've done it for a couple of male friends of mine.

It was fun


----------



## Lon

oh no not a makeover!! I know I have spent too much time on this thead now! (but thanks for the encouraging comments all you sweet ladies)


----------



## that_girl

HA! Makeovers are nice. Off with the old, on with the new....in bed.

:rofl:

Fortune cookie.


----------



## working_together

Daniel Craig......the James Bond guy.....woohoo


----------



## Almostrecovered

he's bald, wears a toupee/hair weave


----------



## longtimemarried

My husband is 68 and non-sexual but I still find him sexually appealing. He is about 20 pounds overweight but I like it on him. He is also almost completely bald. What I find so sexy is his kindness, the deepness of his voice, the dimples when he smiles and the way he smells. When he was a young man, he was very handsome. Even now he is very nice looking for a man his age. I too find a positive attitude and a sense of humor very appealing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

working_together said:


> Daniel Craig......the James Bond guy.....woohoo


oh ICK

total opposite of sexy, TOTAL opposite


----------



## working_together

Almostrecovered said:


> he's bald, wears a toupee/hair weave


Liar....I just saw him on tv last night, you need to ruin it for me and my fantasies huh? :rofl:


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> oh ICK
> 
> total opposite of sexy, TOTAL opposite


Really?? wow, maybe I have bad taste...let me think of a few others that have been occupying my day dreams lately.


----------



## working_together

longtimemarried said:


> My husband is 68 and non-sexual but I still find him sexually appealing. He is about 20 pounds overweight but I like it on him. He is also almost completely bald. What I find so sexy is his kindness, the deepness of his voice, the dimples when he smiles and the way he smells. When he was a young man, he was very handsome. Even now he is very nice looking for a man his age. I too find a positive attitude and a sense of humor very appealing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Smell is a weird kink for me....I, I better not say..lol


----------



## Coffee Amore

I have a thing for men with eyeglasses. Not ginormous glasses, but stylish nerdy looking glasses like these. http://shechive.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/eye-candy-glasses-27.jpg?w=500&h=669
My husband has contacts, but sometimes I ask him to wear his eyeglasses just because. 
I also dig aviator sunglasses on a guy. Guess who has a pair at our house? :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Coffee Amore said:


> I have a thing for men with eyeglasses. Not ginormous glasses


woo hoo!! I'm sexy!!


----------



## that_girl

Hubs wears dark rimmed glasses. Kinda 1960ish. LOVE THEM!


----------



## Dollystanford

working_together said:


> Really?? wow, maybe I have bad taste...let me think of a few others that have been occupying my day dreams lately.


not at all, it's all a matter of taste!

the only famous guy I like at the moment is Michael Fassbender and that's cos I love his talent and his voice grrrrrr


----------



## BearMoose22

Kindness and the ability to be honest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afsheen aziz

hahaha  nice


----------



## southbound

Chelle D said:


> Calmness.
> Confident.
> The laughter is in his eyes when he smiles.
> Gotta be able to share a joke/ my kind of humor.
> Whit is essential.
> Responsible.
> 
> I guess... calm cool & collected.
> 
> Oh... and it helps SOOoooo much , if he can nicely fill out the back side of a great looking pair of jeans!


I'm all of that, especially the calm, cool, and collected. It never seemed like any bonus points for me, though.




canttrustu said:


> Confidence. Keeps his word. Not a 'yes' man. Oh and .....a dimple in the chin never hurt anyone.


Oh, I've got the dimple in the chin too. I sound like the sexiest guy ever according to some of this. It must have worn thin with my x. Maybe she likes a smooth chin. lol.


----------



## working_together




----------



## Dollystanford

OrBlando? 
although I have to say he's become more attractive now he's clearly so in love with his hot wife and adorable baby (Flynn Kerr-Bloom - too cute)


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> OrBlando?
> although I have to say he's become more attractive now he's clearly so in love with his hot wife and adorable baby (Flynn Kerr-Bloom - too cute)


who's the guy in your avatar???


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> OrBlando?
> although I have to say he's become more attractive now he's clearly so in love with his hot wife and adorable baby (Flynn Kerr-Bloom - too cute)


They never stay married long.....lol


----------



## Dollystanford

working_together said:


> who's the guy in your avatar???


it's alexander skarsgard - 6ft 4 inches of Swedish hotness yeah baby


----------



## Knoxvillekelly

honesty, courage, compassion, grace


----------



## MmHo

I made a list of all my STBXH "traits"....can't call them attributes....LOL.!! then made another list of exactly the opposite "traits" he doesn't have and I'm sticking with this list.... Honesty, Integrity, Gentleness, Kindness, Consideration, faithfulness, non-aggression, level headed... oh yeah and interested in me!! LOL


----------



## LovesHerMan

Self-confidence. A guy who knows who he is, and holds his ground in the world. Think of Patrick Stewart and Leonard Nimoy. Not your typical pretty boys, but their air of confidence and authority is so sexy!


----------



## reset button

Being Andy Whitfield..(Spartacus/Starz)
What A tragic loss.

PS Dolly... double check your photo. wrong name for this guy it is andy, he is from australia


----------



## reset button

Seriously.... you can't really argue if you have ever watched the show


----------



## lovelygirl

being a gentleman
honesty & self-respect
confidence
an attractive voice


----------



## SimplyAmorous

working_together said:


> I recently met someone who is damn sexy, smart, confident, a dedicated father, great body, a great cook (bonus points for this), owns his own business, and has a hot tub...mmmm..
> 
> What makes a guy sexy to you gals???


What is "sexy" to me....is what I want in a man... .

..... I want a kind man who loves deeply ONE woman...I don't care if he is dirty minded, I consider that a +++...... who would consider me his BEST FRIEND, a man who craved time with me, who loves sex, is touchy feely, honest, reliable, who is attractive ....thin....working out is not a must ...just keep the body trim..and clean- and we're good. No beards.

I should add.... a man who could "handle" me - I can be firey at times, I enjoy a little conflict , I like to laugh loudy, I can be outspoken, I can be deeply mushy, the man has to have some sense of humor & appreciate these things , bantering, my questioning, transparency, if he also loves mushy love songs & romantic movies... boy he is ever a GEM to find .... And well, he has to enjoy children too ...and the country on top of all of this! 

I wouldn't care if he had trouble making a hamburger, I wouldn't care what his job was either...so long as he has one & is responsible with his $$. I wouldn't care if he had a hot tub.... so long as he wanted to get off alone with me -for moments like that --we can enjoy a hot tub while renting a cabin somewhere..

I wouldn't care how big his house was or how old his vehicle, he could live in a barn with an out house & drive a 77 chevy...if he had all that other stuff... I'd probably still consider him. 

I am exaggerating a bit there... but seriously.


----------



## Coffee Amore

lovelygirl said:


> being a gentleman
> honesty & self-respect
> confidence
> an attractive voice


An attractive voice can do wonders. That's one of the things I like about my husband. He has a great voice. Not high pitched and not too deep either. It's just right.


----------



## heartsbeating

I totally agree about voices. It's how my husband and I were initially attracted, before we knew how the other looked. His accent, his voice, his personality *swoon* lol.

Qualities I find sexy: a man who can display grace, consideration to others, has self-respect, who has passion for life. Authenticity is sexy. Someone who is comfortable within themselves. A warm smile, jovial nature, kind eyes. Who can work a pair of jeans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

poor spelling?


----------



## chillymorn

and a sence of humor!


----------



## OldGirl

I agree about the voice being really important. That's why I could never understand the appeal of Tom Selleck; his voice was too high pitched. It seems to have gotten a little deeper with age though.


----------



## Pandakiss

for some reason..neal cafery...yea, white collar. i love that dress style with the rolled up sleeves. 

hes good with his hands, quick wit, smart thinking...similar to me, can talk his way out of almost any situation.


----------



## Gaia

For me its...

Intelligence
Common sense
Confidence
Charm
Voice...(especially when he speaks french...)
His eyes...
His strength.. physical that is... 
Understanding



ummmm I'm sure I'll think of more later.... lol


----------



## Dollystanford

oh yeah voice is very important, particularly the accent

there are some accents that are just....no...


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> oh yeah voice is very important, particularly the accent
> 
> there are some accents that are just....no...


I love the posh British accent....but not so much an Irish accent.


----------



## working_together

I also like a man who is very witty, verging on smart ass at times. I also like him to be a good "fluff talker", it gets boring always talking about serious issues.

On the sexual front, if he looks at me during sex, and all while saying sexy things, how much he desires me etc. ...nice


----------



## Dollystanford

working_together said:


> I love the posh British accent....but not so much an Irish accent.


posh boys turn me right off

I love a geordie, and listen to an interview with Michael Fassbender and tell me again about irish accents...


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> posh boys turn me right off
> 
> I love a geordie, and listen to an interview with Michael Fassbender and tell me again about irish accents...


Ok, I take back what I said, he does have a nice Irish accent, not very thick at all.


----------



## Dollystanford

it's the thickness of the accent that matters, I could listen to him tell me what he's going to do to me all night, particularly now I've seen 'Shame'


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> it's the thickness of the accent that matters, I could listen to him tell me what he's going to do to me all night, particularly now I've seen 'Shame'


Yeah, he's pretty hot, except for his goofy laugh...but hey, I'm so picky....


----------



## heartsbeating

I didn't know who he was so I googled and yes, he has a nice accent! It does seem softened to me too. I think its because he's been living in the UK? My H has an American accent. It's what drew me in and I just love his voice. His accent has softened over the years but I gotta say, it's still sexy as hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

working_together said:


> Yeah, he's pretty hot, except for his goofy laugh...but hey, I'm so picky....


I'm picky about goofy laughs  it's what makes the world go 'round. Ain't nothing wrong with being selective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore

Pandakiss said:


> for some reason..neal cafery...yea, white collar. i love that dress style with the rolled up sleeves.
> 
> hes good with his hands, quick wit, smart thinking...similar to me, can talk his way out of almost any situation.


:iagree:

A rolled up dress shirt with a nice manly metallic watch does it for me.


----------



## Dollystanford

a man in a three piece suit - oh YEAH


----------



## Browncoat

Dollystanford said:


> a man in a three piece suit - oh YEAH


... or oiled up and standing around in his underwear according to your avatar.


----------



## Dollystanford

that's Fabio Cannavaro - he could be standing in a boiler suit and reading out the phone book and I'd fancy him


----------



## Pandakiss

Coffee Amore said:


> :iagree:
> 
> A rolled up dress shirt with a nice manly metallic watch does it for me.


and a bit of arm hair.....and that better be a REALLY nice watch...


----------



## working_together

Someone who can be sarcastic (as I can be), obnoxious, ****y, but can also be vulnerable, a tough man who has a sensitive side....uber sexy.


----------



## Jellybeans

Not sure if I've answered in this thread before.

Confidence without arrogance is sooo sexy in a man. A man who is able to empathize and admit fault is also damn sexy. A man who is good to his mother and a gentlemen is sexy. A man who can be vulnerable and also stand his ground is sexy. Someone kind, fair, compassionate. Quirks can be sexy too. Someone who is romantic and tender and funny. Someone who doesn't take himself too seriously. Someone who remembers the little things. A man who dresses well can be sexy (outside apperances). And a delicious-smelling cologne is sexy as hell.


----------



## working_together

Jellybeans said:


> Not sure if I've answered in this thread before.
> 
> Confidence without arrogance is sooo sexy in a man. A man who is able to empathize and admit fault is also damn sexy. A man who is good to his mother and a gentlemen is sexy. A man who can be vulnerable and also stand his ground is sexy. Someone kind, fair, compassionate. Quirks can be sexy too. Someone who is romantic and tender and funny. Someone who doesn't take himself too seriously. Someone who remembers the little things. A man who dresses well can be sexy (outside apperances). And a delicious-smelling cologne is sexy as hell.



Jelly, can you find me one of those please....


----------



## sandc

Dollystanford said:


> posh boys turn me right off
> 
> I love a geordie, and listen to an interview with Michael Fassbender and tell me again about irish accents...


A geordie? I'm not sure they are even speaking English! 

I'm American as they come but I have a talent for accents. My wife enjoys my French and Scottish. She finds that sexy.

So glad I found the one woman in the world who didn't demand that her man be tall.


----------



## rider

Coffee Amore said:


> :iagree:
> 
> A rolled up dress shirt with a nice manly metallic watch does it for me.


As a watch guy, I totally want to say that metal watches are "hood rich" but I will hold back!

Keep in mind Steve McQueen wore this watch: 

















And Raphael Nadal wears this Half a Million Dollar Number:










How about accessories? Men usually only get watches and shoes, and maybe a ring/glasses.

Any ladies here like accessories? What is hot?

Examples:
Earrings
Tattoos
Piercings
Ties, Scarves, and other layers.
Bracelets
Necklaces


----------



## working_together

I don't like jewlery on a man, a watch maybe, but nothing else. I do like tatoos, but it has to suit the guy and his personality. I don't like tatoos on any other body part other than the arms, and I like the sleeve look....


----------



## Jellybeans

working_together said:


> Jelly, can you find me one of those please....


LOL. 

I think some jewelry on a man is ok. It takes a certain man to be able to pull it off though. And if he does, it's awesome.


----------



## Coffee Amore

rider - Those watches are too big and too much for my taste. I prefer something in stainless steel that's not so bold as those watches. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Dollystanford

watch only please!
no necklaces, earrings, facial piercings, ick!


----------



## Browncoat

Jellybeans said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think some jewelry on a man is ok. It takes a certain man to be able to pull it off though. And if he does, it's awesome.


What! I pity da fool that don't like ma gold chains!


----------



## working_together

Dollystanford said:


> watch only please!
> no necklaces, earrings, facial piercings, ick!


so does that mean a pierced tongue is out too??? lol


----------



## Dollystanford

Yeah it makes them sound like they are in anaphylactic shock - I mean H had a massive tongue but it didn't sound like it was too big for his mouth!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonelylady75

A man that loves his kids and shows it. Passion, desire, and intelligence. 
Nothing wrong with a hairy chest either.


----------



## OldGirl

Broad shoulders, flat belly, deep voice, white t-shirt, worn jeans, shy smile, intelligence. I'm on my 5 th beer right now. Want to attack hubby, but MIL and BIL are here. Have to restrain myself


----------



## heartsbeating

OldGirl said:


> Broad shoulders, flat belly, deep voice, white t-shirt, worn jeans, shy smile, intelligence. *I'm on my 5 th beer right now.* Want to attack hubby, but MIL and BIL are here. Have to restrain myself


:rofl:


----------



## OldGirl

*blush* I really need to learn not to post when I've been drinking


----------



## Dollystanford

OldGirl said:


> *blush* I really need to learn not to post when I've been drinking


ha ha OG you made us *all* want to jump your hubby :rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating

OldGirl said:


> *blush* I really need to learn not to post when I've been drinking


s'all good.


----------



## Pandakiss

For some unknown reason the hooded claw... Don't know why, maybe it's just Im sick in the head...

All I see is a tall slender guy, with BIG hands, big feet, and a great laugh, and this corny sense of humor, long arms, long legs....wait, did I just describe my husband...???

Sigh...I need to stop watching boomerang at nite, and be asleep.


----------



## memyselfandi

Oh man..where do I begin??

For starters:
Eyes....the ones you can absolutely melt in
Smile...a great smile and sense of humor
Flirtatious..he knows just what to say and when to say it
A nice strong pair of shoulders
And a great butt!!

Later on:
An awesome kisser
A great sense of humor
The way he:
carries himself with confidence
makes me feel protected
smells after work. hunting, or just getting out of the shower
looks in his "man clothes" after work, hunting, fishing, etc.
works on the car, plays with the kids
laid back attitude
how he just jumps in and takes care of things 
works hard to support his family
is respectful of my feelings
sends me flowers for no reason other than to say, "I love you honey!!!!"

And then:
his cologne and the smell he leaves behind whenever he goes on a business trip so I can cuddle up to his pillow and feel like he's always there...along with the fact that he never ceases to call me no matter how much it costs him just to tell me he loves me.

To me..all of the above is sexy as hell!! I wouldn't card if he got fat..went bald..or got sick. I'll love this man til the day I die and everything..simply everything about this man is sexy to me!!

It's not always all about looks...but the love you feel for the man you're in love with!


----------



## lonelybeeber

i think a responsible grown man that can do things without having their women be their mothers make them sexy.


----------



## proudwidaddy

So if a man had a little bit of a belly would that make him unattractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl

proudwidaddy said:


> So if a man had a little bit of a belly would that make him unattractive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A little bit wouldn't be bad, but a big beer gut is unattractive. You don't want me to lie to you, do you Proud?


----------



## proudwidaddy

I don't have the beer gut, I'm out walking now looking for confidence 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat

OldGirl said:


> *blush* I really need to learn not to post when I've been drinking


Yes friends don't let friends drink and post.


----------



## Riven

I totally agree with confidence. Confidence allows a man to take charge of something, and that's sexy, it allows a man to be sure, to not be questioning himself, if he's good enough, if he's doing a good job, any of that. 

Confidence is #1 in my book, if I can only get my husband to understand it...


----------

